# "STREET LIFE"



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

"STREET LIFE"</span>


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

you foiled the grill and headlights BEFORE painting them??


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:worship: got to be one of your best builds bro keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 14 2007, 09:27 PM~7480533
> *you foiled the grill and headlights BEFORE painting them??
> *


NAH BRO IT WAS ALL PLATED I JUST TAPED IT OFF!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 14 2007, 10:28 PM~7480541
> *NAH BRO IT WAS ALL PLATED I JUST TAPED IT OFF!
> *


ah i got you  that makes more sense :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

fucken beautiful :0 :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Amayzing build......I love it. I gotta get some of the leafing...looks awesome............One of my favs.....


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN BRO THATS SHITS SHIT :0 :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 makes me drool! :0 :0 :0 nice work as always.


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

It came out bad ass! :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

lookin real good... nice conversion...

im going to be making a 79 regal limited ht soon out of the GN kit... theres just a few things that have to be done to do it.... and if there is enuff interest i will have my buddy cast it for me.... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

bad ass.....


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

exact! wow, I love it good work!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 14 2007, 08:23 PM~7480500
> *"STREET LIFE"</span>
> 
> *




 Badass homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

WOW, looks great man, bling bling


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That is truely a beautiful build, great work MARINATE!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :worship: NICE NICE !


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

SUPER CLEAN!!! Nice build man, but i have one question what happened to the mirrors?? :worship: :dunno:


----------



## midcanadalowriders (Jan 14, 2007)

*that is killer.........you did a hell of a job!*
what does your buddy think? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

WUT UP HOMIE! WHEN ARE YOU DOING MINE


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: off the hook :thumbsup: 
the gold and paint really set it off man


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

MARINATE!! Great job!! Looks just like the real thing. Put a plaque in that window and you got it 100%. Just curious, are you donating that to the shop??? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

how u get that little majestics plauqe :0 :0 :thumbsup: That shit is sweet!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks dope, that color is a duplicolor paint???


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Sweet build MARINATE


oneyed


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

great job Marinate!!! looks just like the real one.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Man you came correct with this build. That thing looks dead on. 

Great work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

wow :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANKS FOR ALL THE COMMENTS HOMIES I REALLY APPRIECATE THEM! JUST MAKES ME WANNA BUILD MORE & MORE :biggrin:


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

Wow amazing...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Dam homie that shit came out clean. :wow:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

HELL YEAH YEAH BRO THATS A SIK ASS REGAL. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

Dam that looks good


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

klean....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

very nice!!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 14 2007, 09:28 PM~7480541
> *NAH BRO IT WAS ALL PLATED I JUST TAPED IT OFF!
> *


just wondering why u had the under carriage gold plated when u just painted it... :dunno:


----------



## AZTEKONE (Nov 20, 2003)

DAM BRO CLEAN AZZ RIDE


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 15 2007, 11:15 AM~7483686
> *just wondering why u had the under carriage gold plated when u just painted it... :dunno:
> *



CAUSE I WANTED THE CAR TO LOOK MORE REALISTIC.....IT IS A REPLICA


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 15 2007, 12:08 PM~7484063
> *CAUSE I WANTED THE CAR TO LOOK MORE REALISTIC.....IT IS A REPLICA
> *


i know that, but im sayin wouldnt have been easier to not even have it plated since it was all just painted in the end.. seems to me like plating the chassis was just a waste of some money :dunno: tho


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 15 2007, 01:23 PM~7484495
> *i know that, but im sayin wouldnt have been easier to not even have it plated since it was all just painted in the end.. seems to me like plating the chassis was just a waste of some money :dunno: tho
> *


thats not how you get charged to plate!!! it is by like 12 inch by 24 inch square sprues!! it didnt cost him any more to have that plated or not!! its how much you can get squeezed into those dimninsions!! and who cares if it is a waste its his money bro!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 15 2007, 01:33 PM~7484562
> *thats not how you get charged to plate!!! it is by like 12 inch by 24 inch square sprues!! it didnt cost him any more to have that plated or not!! its how much you can get squeezed into those dimninsions!! and who cares if it is a waste its his money bro!!!
> *


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Bad ass ride homie.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn Bro that is SUPER CLEAN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice one! You should give it to your homie to display next to his ride


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Mar 15 2007, 02:15 PM~7484796
> *Nice one! You should give it to your homie to display next to his ride
> *



CAR IS SOLD...LAST I HEARD THE KNIG OF CARZ HAS IT.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Nice ride!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 15 2007, 03:53 PM~7485319
> *Nice ride!
> *


THANKS BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 15 2007, 01:33 PM~7484562
> *thats not how you get charged to plate!!! it is by like 12 inch by 24 inch square sprues!! it didnt cost him any more to have that plated or not!! its how much you can get squeezed into those dimninsions!! and who cares if it is a waste its his money bro!!!
> *


well, not all people know how shit is plated or the ways of doin it... alot of us dont or havent had it done... and yea its his money, but i said it seemed to me that IT WAS A WASTE OF MONEY... not u wasted money marinate, i didnt say he did, i spoke my oppionion, but now i know why he threw it in


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 15 2007, 04:11 PM~7485433
> *well, not all people know how shit is plated or the ways of doin it... alot of us dont or havent had it done... and yea its his money, but i said it seemed to me that IT WAS A WASTE OF MONEY... not u wasted money marinate, i didnt say he did, i spoke my oppionion, but now i know why he threw it in
> *



DOG I BOUGHT THE KIT PLATED ALREADY...THAT WHY IT CAME LIKE THAT


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:cheesy: damm that came out good :thumbsup:


----------



## jun10r (Jan 23, 2007)

:thumbsup: Hey how come u don't enter a carshow. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 15 2007, 04:15 PM~7485467
> *DOG I BOUGHT THE KIT PLATED ALREADY...THAT WHY IT CAME LIKE THAT
> *


ahh, is that the one from kingofrims i think


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 15 2007, 04:44 PM~7485685
> *ahh, is that the one from kingofrims i think
> *



FROM THE HOMIE AZTEC ONE!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 15 2007, 04:46 PM~7485694
> *FROM THE HOMIE AZTEC ONE!
> *


didint king of rims have a gold plated gn he was sellin awhile back too :dunno: or maybe im thinkin of him


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 15 2007, 04:48 PM~7485702
> *didint king of rims have a gold plated gn he was sellin awhile back too :dunno: or maybe im thinkin of him
> *



beto or twinn got that one!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 16 2007, 01:31 PM~7491547
> *beto or twinn got that one!
> *


ahh, i thought he had one with the gold plated shit...


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 15 2007, 04:16 PM~7484808
> *CAR IS SOLD...LAST I HEARD THE KNIG OF CARZ HAS IT.
> *


You talkin bout Chop?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Mar 16 2007, 08:25 PM~7493675
> *You talkin bout Chop?
> *



YUP......BUT DON'T QUOTE ME ON THAT....I WOULD SLING IT TO HIM!.......$$$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

BAD ASS RIDE MARINATE LOOKS PERFEFCT KEEP THEM CARS COMING BRO


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

DAMN BRO THATS NICE


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANKS HOMIES! :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

YESTERDAY WAS A SUNNY DAY.... :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: KILLER!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: love the way that paint looks in the sun man 
clean ride


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 18 2007, 09:09 PM~7503880
> *:thumbsup: love the way that paint looks in the sun man
> clean ride
> *


x2.......MCBA doin it big........


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Mar 19 2007, 06:11 AM~7505354
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


dam


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THIS RIDE CAME OUT CLEAN BRO. LOOKING GOOD.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 19 2007, 08:38 AM~7505620
> *THIS RIDE CAME OUT CLEAN BRO. LOOKING GOOD.
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn looks killer Homie!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

ey bro i had to put in my compliments....... shit is badazz!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANKS HOMIES..HERES A PIC OF THE ACTUAL CAR!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

you deff did It right.....looks amayzing........


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

NICE


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

where did you get the gold plated undercarredge from?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 21 2007, 09:42 PM~7526229
> *where did you get the gold plated undercarredge from?
> *



I BOUGHT THEM FROM THE HOMIE AZTEKONE.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Dayum dat build makes me want to start buildin up models again, I haven't messed with models since the 90's, that was before I built my first lowrider bike.  Nice work.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Poster Posts 
MARINATE 19 
didimakeyascream 6 
MKD904 3 
LowandBeyond 2 
1ofaknd 2 
Mr Biggs 2 
stilldownivlife 2 
drnitrus 2 
ElRafa 2 
modeltech 2 
midcanadalowriders 1 
BODINE 1 
CE 707 1 
Knightstalker 1 
bluesonoma 1 
PIGEON 1 
ShowRodFreak 1 
BigPoppa 1 
1violet87 1 
All Out Customs 1 
phat97yukon 1 
Stickz 1 
LADY C 1 
DeeLoc 1 
lil ese 1 
zfelix78caddy 1 
AZTEKONE 1 
pokey6733 1 
408models 1 
SOLO1 1 
wagonguy 1 
jun10r 1 
twinn 1 
JEN IN PHX 1 
aztek_warrior 1 
pancho1969 1 
79BLUES 1 
BiggC 1 
rollinoldskoo 1 
Silentdawg 1 
FWDFleetwood 1 
trudawg 1 
BiggDeee 1 
holly.hoodlum 1 
Txfleetwood82 1 
mitchapalooza65 1 
ROAD DOGG 1 1 
Big_Vato23 1 
87burb 1 
Firefly 1 
Close window & open topic 

MINIDREAMS OR BETO :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 26 2007, 12:26 PM~7553390
> *Poster Posts
> MARINATE 19
> didimakeyascream 6
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HATER


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 26 2007, 12:42 PM~7553505
> *HAVE A GOOD DAY ! WEY ! :biggrin:*


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

MINI DON'T FUCK UP THIS TOPIC..THIS IS A GOOD TOPIC


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 26 2007, 12:47 PM~7553538
> *MINI DON'T FUCK UP THIS TOPIC..THIS IS A GOOD TOPIC
> *


Well you want me to respond ! I Thought I would give you what you wanted LOL! And You Better change that Avaitar


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 26 2007, 11:49 AM~7553553
> *Well  you  want  me  to  respond !  I  Thought  I  would  give  you  what  you  wanted LOL!  And  You  Better  change  that  Avaitar
> *



YOU BETTER DO IT BEFORE YOU GET IN TROUBLE..LOL


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 26 2007, 10:49 AM~7553553
> *Well  you  want  me  to  respond !  I  Thought  I  would  give  you  what  you  wanted LOL!   And  You  Better  change  that  Avaitar
> *


the white or black one is fine.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 26 2007, 11:57 AM~7553609
> *the white or black one is fine.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i think thats the sweetest build ive seen from you


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOOKS SICK HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!! REALLY CLEAN.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Mar 28 2007, 04:33 PM~7571279
> *LOOKS SICK HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!! REALLY CLEAN.
> *



THANKS FRED!


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

FUKIN RIDE IS SIK DOG :thumbsup: :thumbsup: IVE ALWAYS LIKED A DEEP RED WITH GOLD LOOKS BAD ASS.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

this is sick man i like this


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

I like to see more replica builds. TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 18 2007, 07:37 PM~7502707
> *YESTERDAY WAS A SUNNY DAY.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




SOME MORE PICS OF THE REAL CAR!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

i wonder how coped :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

YOU MEAN WHO COPIED?


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

so what, i missed a letter. :dunno:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

STREET LIFE WAS BUILT AFTER THE OTHER REGAL...STREET LIFE WAS A STRICTLY SHOW HOPPER!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTModels_@Nov 5 2007, 08:06 PM~9163053
> *i wonder how coped :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT IF U LOOK AROUND MANY PEOPLE COPY OTHER PEOPLE AND MAKE IT BETTER THAN THE ONE THEY COPIED


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

yeah what he said :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

yeah what he said :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 5 2007, 09:09 PM~9163089
> *STREET LIFE WAS BUILT AFTER THE OTHER REGAL...STREET LIFE WAS A STRICTLY SHOW HOPPER!
> *


as all the other M cars :cheesy: 

I like the few pics in the begining  Nice work homie!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty+Nov 6 2007, 02:06 PM~9167930-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THATS THE WAY THE M DOES IT FROM THE SHOW TO THE STREETS!


----------



## texican (Aug 8, 2007)

MUCH RESPECT TO THA BIG "M"


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

MAKE ME AN OFFER


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323) (Jul 25, 2009)

[/quote]

I always like baraja de oro and when this one came out it got my attension too very good as well !!!!!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

GREAT JOB.BADASS.I LOVE MODELS WITH GOLD


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

looks really good bro'...nice clean build. keep up da good work... :wow:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANKS FELLAS, THIS CAR ENDED UP IN WACO, TX WITH MY BOY "WACO" FROM ROLLERZ ONLY....I MISS MY HOMIE


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn Loco..... that Regal looks killer!


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 18 2007, 06:37 PM~7502707
> *YESTERDAY WAS A SUNNY DAY.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 14 2007, 08:25 PM~7480515
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dam i remember this one :cheesy:


----------

